# What's your love language?



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Five Love Languages Quiz.

Choose whichever quiz best applies to you/or you want to (single v couple v teenager).

For the poll, choose the highest scoring one/your primary language! I've made the poll multiple choice if you tie.

Ps. if you don't feel comfortable entering your email address, just type in a bogus one/your results are shown at the end either way.

9	Acts of Service
8	Quality Time
6	Physical Touch
5	Words of Affirmation
2	Receiving Gifts


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Practically every question on that quiz seems to be basically asking if you want to be showered with gifts all the time. :con

10	Physical Touch
9	Acts of Service
7	Quality Time
4	Words of Affirmation
0	Receiving Gifts


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

12 Quality Time
8 Acts of Service
6 Words of Affirmation
2 Physical Touch
2 Receiving Gifts

(Hm a little different than last time I took it. Personally, I think quality time can also be physical)


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

Why is food not a section.... D:


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Sekiro said:


> Why is food not a section.... D:


I guess food can fall under multiple sections.

Recieving food as a gift.
Spending quality time together eating food. 
Act of service of cooking you food.

Lol


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

aqwsderf said:


> I guess food can fall under multiple sections.
> 
> Recieving food as a gift.
> Spending quality time together eating food.
> ...


I'm pretty sure my cat loves me just because of the food.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Sekiro said:


> I'm pretty sure my cat loves me just because of the food.


Same, my dog only decided to cuddle next to me yesterday cause I had a snack nearby.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

aqwsderf said:


> Same, my dog only decided to cuddle next to me yesterday cause I had a snack nearby.


 It's funny how dogs hardly have any capacity to change their facial expressions and yet they still manage to convey the fact that they want what you're eating with their "Hey. I'm a dog and this is the best I can do to convey desire" facial expression and posture. :lol


----------



## reussos (Apr 2, 2020)

I don't have significant preference. For each a time and place.

I like gifts.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

10	Physical Touch
9	Words of Affirmation
5	Quality Time
4	Acts of Service
2	Receiving Gifts

Sounds about right.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10	Words of Affirmation
7	Physical Touch
7	Quality Time
6	Acts of Service
0	Receiving Gifts
@Paul :lol Guess we don't like gifts!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

10	Words of Affirmation
9	Quality Time
6	Physical Touch
3	Acts of Service
2	Receiving Gifts

I'm not a very touchy person so physical touch might be a bit high. It would have to be specific people and even then it's hard to remember. I'll have the urge sometimes but not as often as most people. I also pretty much only initiate hugs with romantic partners and even then not as often as most people. Family and friends would have to initiate that in most cases.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's funny how dogs hardly have any capacity to change their facial expressions and yet they still manage to convey the fact that they want what you're eating with their "Hey. I'm a dog and this is the best I can do to convey desire" facial expression and posture. :lol


This is interesting:

https://www.theatlantic.com/science...ication-gave-dogs-two-new-eye-muscles/591868/


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

10: Acts of service
9: Quality time
6: Physical touch
3: Receiving gifts
2: Words of affirmation


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Just answered the poll without reading the post. Oops.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

12 Physical Touch
6 Quality Time
5 Acts of Service
4 Words of Affirmation
3 Receiving Gifts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

12	Acts of Service
7	Quality Time
5	Physical Touch
5	Words of Affirmation
1	Receiving Gifts


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I find it interesting that nobody gives a crap about gifts, this confirms flowers are useless, might as well give em a dead cat :lol


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

^ me and my score of "2" for gifts would happily take those flowers

And ferrero rochers


----------



## Untitled_Painting (Apr 5, 2020)

Your Scores
9	Quality Time
8	Acts of Service
7	Physical Touch
6	Words of Affirmation
0	Receiving Gifts


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Your Scores
11	Acts of Service
9	Quality Time
6	Words of Affirmation
4	Physical Touch
0	Receiving Gifts


----------



## Eric Narvaez (Apr 11, 2020)

I scored 2 equal scores lol.









Sent from my SM-J260T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

10	Physical Touch
8	Words of Affirmation
7	Quality Time
4	Acts of Service
1	Receiving Gifts

Physical Touch yay!


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

11	Words of Affirmation
9	Quality Time
5	Acts of Service
5	Physical Touch
0	Receiving Gifts

Quality time is so strange for me, considering that my natural instinct is to avoid even people I care about, but I suppose when I know that someone values my presence it can be important to me. At the same time, I find it very hard to show up for others and give my time and presnece to others because of SA. Love language tests have always confused me a little.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

10 Quality Time
8 Physical Touch
7 Words of Affirmation
3 Acts of Service
2 Receiving Gifts


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Top 3 are
Words
Acts of service
Quality time

..but honestly, one does not always need to be touched in that moment and sometimes a touch is all one needs? Its seems biased in that sense. I respond to words probably because I lack them in real life.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

YOUR PRIMARY LOVE LANGUAGE IS: Quality Time
37% quality time
33% touch
not much on anything else

yeah I guess. I was joined at the hip with my best gfs.


----------

